

A particle accelerator on your fingertip - prateekj
http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/science/a-particle-accelerator-on-your-fingertip/article5193286.ece

======
gopalv
This still needs a particle accelerator sitting behind it to work - 60Mev
electrons are accelerated 300 MeV/m by passing through something centimeters
long.

This will be useful for smaller X-rays, not particle science research.

“I’d say that the future is bright for laser-driven particle accelerators.”

hah!

